# Has anyone heard of or used Eminence Labs? (they're new)



## BiologicalChemist (Mar 7, 2015)

Whats up ppl..I've been so busy lately, no time, I tried to search the net on this and forum but nothing. But now I must consult the forum...My source told me he now has a new lab available "*Eminence Labs*" "rebuilding DNA" is their website slogan

Has anyone heard of them, tried them? 

How about "dragon pharma" or "alpha-pharma healthcare"?  


Also..I understand you guys don't like discussing or sharing sources on here and would rather promote this ever so elusive/fictitious cat brewing tillacle....so can we not bash the lab for the sake of bashing or lack of info on them...simply asking for honest opinions on them. Thanks


----------



## Maijah (Mar 7, 2015)

Never heard of them


----------



## Redrum1327 (Mar 7, 2015)

never heard of them ..... i use BSN labs best stuff on the market 50 grams protein too


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 7, 2015)

Got nothing on any of those labs mentioned.

Except Tillacle. He's like a ghost lab. But if you can find him, his LNE is fire.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 7, 2015)

lmfao at cat brewing tillacle lolololol


----------



## curtisvill (Mar 8, 2015)

Can't help brother.


----------



## JackC4 (Mar 15, 2015)

Ahhh yes slim shady's lab


----------



## Cake (Mar 15, 2015)

They're new so by definition nobody will have heard of them just yet. Myself included.


----------



## Big_Mike (Mar 31, 2015)

Looks like copy of alpha pharma lol (i mean design)


----------



## Ardor (Jul 5, 2016)

The contact email is a gmail account from what I can see. Don't know about that.


----------



## Hoomy903 (Jul 6, 2016)

Marshall Mathers has expanded to bodybuilding from music?


----------

